# Poodle Hair Products



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

My groomer recommended using "The Stuff" a leave in conditioner. Not sure if it will do what you need it to do....


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I use Ice on Ice by Chris Christensen for both my Spoo and Yorkie. Not much scent to it, I like it.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmm ...I have some ice on ice... I had only used it to sprits the boots before I scissor them


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> I use Ice on Ice by Chris Christensen for both my Spoo and Yorkie. Not much scent to it, I like it.


Sorry ... :embarrassed2: I meant CC Afterbath I also use Ice on Ice for spritzing while brushing ....
:act-up:


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

Lol

I've heard of "the stuff" but haven't used it... At the grooming competition I saw they were all spritzing "thick n thicker" like crazy.... Anyone know if that's hairspray or what? I think will google it


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I like CC spectrum one system (shampoo, substance bulding foaming stuff, and conditioner) for texturizing, it's awesome. Terrier Touch by Pure Paws is also good. And Thick n Thicker volumizing response protein is amazing as well. Sometimes I use all of them at once lol! For while I dry, I use CC mousse or a touch of CC gel, depending on how limp the coat is and how much lift I want. Be careful with the gel it will mat the coat if not washed out in a few days. I don't use anything while scissoring but I've heard Crown Royal #3 is good. I'm going to start experimenting with it. 


As far as getting it straight, start out with the dog almost dripping wet, don't towel too much. Use a stand dryer and brush quickly and lightly while drying. That will get you the straightest coat and best texture. Some dogs do curl up faster than others, even if I get Trev stick straight he will be curly within a day or two. It's just the nature of his coat, it's very curly.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I use Ice on Ice in between Lexi being groomed on her bracelets. It will fluff them back up and they stay that way for a good while. Don't know if it would do what you want?


----------



## brownlikewoah (May 3, 2012)

I'm a big fan of stazko spray, I find it more hydrating, and not just "slick" feeling like Ice on ice, which I do like too, just not as much as stazko.


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> I like CC spectrum one system (shampoo, substance bulding foaming stuff, and conditioner) for texturizing, it's awesome. Terrier Touch by Pure Paws is also good. And Thick n Thicker volumizing response protein is amazing as well. Sometimes I use all of them at once lol! For while I dry, I use CC mousse or a touch of CC gel, depending on how limp the coat is and how much lift I want. Be careful with the gel it will mat the coat if not washed out in a few days. I don't use anything while scissoring but I've heard Crown Royal #3 is good. I'm going to start experimenting with it.
> 
> 
> As far as getting it straight, start out with the dog almost dripping wet, don't towel too much. Use a stand dryer and brush quickly and lightly while drying. That will get you the straightest coat and best texture. Some dogs do curl up faster than others, even if I get Trev stick straight he will be curly within a day or two. It's just the nature of his coat, it's very curly.


Thanks!... Lotsa good info


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> I like CC spectrum one system (shampoo, substance bulding foaming stuff, and conditioner) for texturizing, it's awesome. Terrier Touch by Pure Paws is also good. And Thick n Thicker volumizing response protein is amazing as well. Sometimes I use all of them at once lol! For while I dry, I use CC mousse or a touch of CC gel, depending on how limp the coat is and how much lift I want. Be careful with the gel it will mat the coat if not washed out in a few days. I don't use anything while scissoring but I've heard Crown Royal #3 is good. I'm going to start experimenting with it.
> 
> 
> As far as getting it straight, start out with the dog almost dripping wet, don't towel too much. Use a stand dryer and brush quickly and lightly while drying. That will get you the straightest coat and best texture. Some dogs do curl up faster than others, even if I get Trev stick straight he will be curly within a day or two. It's just the nature of his coat, it's very curly.


Thank you for this!!! Bella has extremely soft - fine hair and it's difficult to get it straight let alone try for any volume or lift. Leg hair especially is an issue. I've tried many products but normally towel or have her drip quite dry - I'll give right out of the bath a try. I only have an HV dryer not a stand dryer but hopefully this will still work. Thanks again!!!


----------

